# New old and not sure



## Nissan Metro (Oct 22, 2019)

I am rebuilding a 1959 Nash Metropolitan that has a Nissan straight 4 cylinder. There has been so much “shade tree mechanic” work done I wanted to look to experience to make sure what I have. Any ideas?


----------

